# Wont stay on..



## Francisco Antonio (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey guys hope yall can help me out here. I own a 94 ser stock. Today I tried turning on my car but it kept dying slowly . It would turn on compleatly ...rev high then sound like a dying lawnmower. I had gas my battery was fine. It would turn on everytime jus didn't want to stay on ? Anybody else had this issue before ? It jus started after sitting for a couple months . Any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It sounds like the engine is not getting enough fuel. 
* You may have a bad fuel pump.
* The fuel filter may be pugged up.
* The fuel pressure regulator may be bad.

Tee-in a temporary fuel pressure gauge at the output side of the fuel filter. The readings at idle should be as follows:
- with vacuum hose connected to the fuel pressure regulator: 36 psi
- with vacuum hose disconnected from the fuel pressure regulator: 43 psi
If the engine is unable to start, turn the ignition key to the run position but DO NOT TRY TO START THE ENGINE. The fuel pressure reading should be around 43 psi which would be a static reading.


----------

